# home theater



## christalone1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello,
I am looking for advise on building my home entertainment system. I have read the advise in the forums, bast on what I have read thinking of going with Onkyo Reciever 606 and fluance speakers. Need advise on a subwoofer and aslo and a 50 in. or bigger tv. My livingroom is 14 x 16. Limited buget to work with want to get the best for my money.I would be connecting a VCR, DVD, player combo, a record player, and cable box to this system. Any and all advise would be greatly apreciated. 



Thank you.
Roy


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It sounds like you have a pretty good idea of what you want. The Fluance package is amazingly low priced for getting that many Speakers. I have never listened to them, but most of the reviews have been complimentary.

The Onkyo TX-SR606 is an excellent value. I would also recommend checking out Accessories4less.com
as they sell the one model up TX-SR706 for around 400 Dollars and is a much more capable receiver.
Moreover, it offers THX Certification and preamp outputs for adding outboard amplification in addition to a more powerful version of Audyssey Room EQ.

As to a subwoofer and display, what is your budget?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## christalone1 (Feb 8, 2010)

thank you for your advise, for the sub i think around 400.00, do know if that is realistic or not . tell you the truth don't even know what size i should get.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There are some fine Subwoofers available for around 400 Dollars. At the top of my list would be SVS's
PB-10NSD:http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-10nsd.cfm
This is a truly great Subwoofer that will give you years of listening pleasure and more than capable of being paired with more ambitious Speakers than the Fluance should you decide to upgrade in the future.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## christalone1 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks for the advise, i think my buget for a sub would be 400.00, that might not be realistic but that is what i am shooting for. tell you the truth not sure what size i would need.do you have any advise on the tv, asfar as how many hdmi hook ups. i would like to get a 50 or bigger lcd. thanks roy.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Your viewing distance will have a huge impact on how big of a TV you need. Also, the 475 Dollars is money well spent on the SVS Subwoofer. I realize it is 75 Dollars more than budgeted, but it is truly a special Subwoofer and will knock your socks off.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## christalone1 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks jack, the veiwing distance is15 feet from couch to tv and will be mounted on wall.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Given the distance, I would do everything possible to get a 60" Panel or larger. At that distance, you really do need a large Panel to get the most immersive experience. 

The good news is with 3D Capable Displays about to hit the market, you can get a current 60" LCD or Plasma for a great price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I also wanted to say you might reconsider the Fluance Speakers. SVS and Hsu Research both make excellent 5 channel packages that feature much higher speaker component quality.

I am especially fond of SVS's S Series Towers and Bookshelves. However, if wanting to keep your budget close to the Fluance's, you might need to go with the Bookshelves. However, especially if going with the SVS PB-10NSD, the crossover from the Bookshelves to the Subwoofer will be seamless given how well the PB-10 plays at 80 Hz and the Bookshelves given honest output down below 80 Hz.

Hsu Research's packages are compelling especially if you are going to stick with the TX-SR606. I say this because Hsu Speakers are Horn Loaded and are quite efficient and will play very loud with less power than conventional Speakers. Hsu also makes some of the best Subwoofers on the market. While powerful for it's class, the TX-SR606 is not a powerhouse and it sounds like you have a fairly large room given your viewing distance. Given this, using super efficient Speakers will help to more easily give you the best HT experience.

Here are some reviews for the SVS:http://svsound.com/Reviews/2006-12_S&V_Review_SBS-01-PB12.pdf
And the Hsu Research:http://www.hometheatermag.com/compactspeakers/307hsu/index.html
Cheers,
JJ


----------

